# Data plate decoding GTO-68



## GTO viking (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a question about data plate in my GTO 68 convertible

I have looked at ultimategto.com and mine look not like theres.

on ST it says 68-24267 then BF00387 BODY
TR 21 Q2 Paint

TR digit shall be 3 not 2 that i have and it do not look like digits has been growning of
BODY code dont match with VIN in VIN it says Z=Fremont CA and BF or 8F is not listed

and shall VIN and data plate match in any way? 

pardon for my English Im from Sweden with 2 goats that have find this nice forum


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

68 GTO convertible
242 67

BF = Fremont CA

paint Q=Verdoro Green 
2=blacktop


Interior could be 219=Teal 
or 221=Gold


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

:agree

More than likely since all of the codes start with a "2" California may have only used the last 2 digits which would be gold, the only optional colors available for Verdoro Green in 68 are Gold (221), Black (223&235) and Parchment (224&236). 

Welcome to GTOforum,


----------

